# Cheap MOT place in Glasgow?



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Need to get my MOT done. anyone recomend any places? Looking for chea as possible 

thanks


----------



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

loads of places in east kilbride mate but i think they all charge the same price tbh ,only cheap if it passes lol


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i think most MOT places charge a standard rate for MOTs that everyone follows.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Try 'Car Care Motor Engineers Ltd.' in Thornliebank on the South Side.

MOT's are only £19.99 and the service is friendly and efficient! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

there are quite a few on south street in yoker ,the one i used only do mot's (no repairs) and they let me off with a couple of minor faults .But i cant remember the name sorry.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Better to use one with no interest in repairing your car like the one above, or the ambulance station at sheildhall or a council depot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Knox bros. in East Kilbride...

Not sure if they are "cheap" but then again, my cars usually pass.....


Great garage and good blokes!

:thumb:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Try 'Car Care Motor Engineers Ltd.' in Thornliebank on the South Side.
> 
> MOT's are only £19.99 and the service is friendly and efficient! :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## stevenc89 (Apr 8, 2009)

knox bro's in East Kilbride are top notch 

highest anyone can pay for a MOT is £54.00 as set by VOSA 

best shop around and hit prices off ech other beware the lower you are the quoted the more things they will find wrong with your car!:thumb:


----------



## Gav Z3 M Coupe (Jan 23, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Alan W said:
> 
> 
> > Try 'Car Care Motor Engineers Ltd.' in Thornliebank on the South Side.
> ...


----------

